# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Building a collapsable flat pack storage room. How?

## berntd

Hello,
I need a 2.2 x 1.8 m x 2m high secure room that I can disassemble when not in use and move it with my trailer. 
In the US, I see one can buy wall panels and such made from very strong steel lined composite material.
It can then all bolt or slide together to form walls or rooms etc. 
It has to be a lot stronger than just colorbond. I am thinking 50mm or 2" thick floor walls and ceiling.
 The disassembled pieces need to fit through normal doorways so I am guessing around 650 wide per panel.  
How can I best achieve that here in Australia?  
(I am putting this in the welding forum for now as I think I may have to weld something for this.)  
Regards
berntd

----------


## Uncle Bob

Is it to stop people getting in or out?  :Shock:  
If the latter, now many sex slaves do you need to fit in it?

----------


## berntd

Really?? 
Keep people, thieves out.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I should've put a smiley in there. Probably the easiest option would be to bolt together some plate steel with angle iron for the joiners.

----------


## berntd

I have toyed with a similar idea idea but have not come up with anything elegant / simple. 
The frame could be as you said but what would go into it? I can't seem to find any panelling (yet) like they sell in the US.  
See picture of a drawing I found. They have channeling and slide the panels into that. vertically to form the walls. 
I was thinking maybe particle floorboard but it will need to be lined with galvanised steel then. And then, how would the steel sheet and board be held in the frame? Glue the steel to the board?
I don't know. 
Hence I asked here for possible solutions

----------


## cyclic

Show us a pic or link to the US panels along with tech specs and we might have half a chance of helping you. 
Otherwise use cold room panels ( styrene sandwiched between flat colorbond)  screwed together with aluminium corners, because anything you build can be broken into with today's battery tools/oxy gear etc. 
Using steel heavier than colorbond may be YOUR answer but will you be able to move it  
i.e how many people will it take to move one panel.

----------


## berntd

Fair enough. I don't have  direct link at the moment. That drawing was given in confidence.
They seem to use 13Gauge steel cladding on some of the panels.
I think 18 gauge 1.2mm or 16 gauge 1.6mm should be fine for my storage unit. 
Panel weight is an issue, 2 people should be able to carry a panel.
I am hoping one person, me, can assemble this thing.  
I know that I can't build a safe  :Redface: ) 
BTW, I considered a cold used room. But the whole thing was basically tec screwed and nailed together, making it basically non re-usable.
Are there cold room panels one can buy?

----------


## berntd

A mini container would be ideal but they do not disassemble, unfortunately.

----------


## droog

> A mini container would be ideal but they do not disassemble, unfortunately.

  Not shipping container but other containers do. https://www.armorgard.com.au/prod/forma-stor https://aimhire.com.au/aim-quick-bui...ld-containers/ 
Sorry no help with buying, can only find hire.

----------


## berntd

Yea I stumbed across that as well. It also seems a bit flimsy as such.

----------


## droog

Only way I see of making it a lot more secure is going to add significant weight which makes it unsuitable for your intended purpose. 
Of course the other issue is that unless it has significant weight or is bolted down any serious thief will just back a tilt tray up to it and take it away somewhere quiet to work on it. Same as happens to the smaller self standing ATM machines even though they are bolted down.

----------


## ForeverYoung

You can get collapsible stillage cases in lots of different sizes ?
And if you didn't want ppl to see inside you could add some coolroom panels?

----------


## berntd

Here is another link I found in the US for something that I could make work.
Notice how it comes in panels and as a kit.  https://elephantsaferoom.com/shop/6-x-8-safe-room-kit/

----------

